# Avo cigars



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Gentlemen, are there any Avo (Avo Uvezian) aficionados here? I've discovered a good supply of these cigars at my local tobacco shop, Newport Tobacco. I've tried the Signature (Lonsdale & Robusto) and XO Quartetto (Allegro & Presto) series. Beautiful cigars! I also smoke Davidoff, my favorite being the Millennium series. I would be interested to know from the experts how these compare to other cigars. Cheers,
William


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmmmmm...a thread about cigars...wonder how long this will go on before the health patroll turns this into another p****** contest...well before the anti smoke brigade starts in about "your health" or "the children" or "toxic gasses" or whatever, let me give you my opinion of the cigars you asked about...

Avo is actually owned by Davidoff...FWIW...The Avo 22 and Avo 77 were two of the best cigars I've ever smoked in my life (and anybody who has smoked them would probably share that sentiment)...too bad they were both extremely limited editions ...I also enjoy the XO series immensely, but for the price, I'd rather have an Ashton...how do you like The Griffens (also owned by Davidoff), to me they have a similar profile to the Avo signature series, but are a bit stronger, deffinately worth a look if your into that profile...I'd also recommend checking out the Padron Anneversario line if you like Davidoff Milenniums...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Very interesting. It sounds as if I'm on to a good thing with the Avos. I've been smoking the Davidoff Millenniums. I must have tried a dozen different brands in the last few weeks in an attempt to diversify my cigar habit. Don't care for Ashton, Romeo y Julieta, Arturo Fuente. I'll have to try the Griffins and Padron. Thanks again!


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Good thread ! Don't mention the smoking nazis old chap, we up in Scotland have just had our smoking ban enforced ! [}]
I've been smoking a lot of Davidoff 2000 from the mille series. Really easy, cool draw and a very close blend to the old Cuban Davidoff's IMO. 
What else is in you guys humidors ?

Gabba: Griffins, maduro piramide LE. One of my all time top 5 smokes !


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Had a Griffin's Robusto last night. Wow! A truly delicious smoke. Slightly less strong than the Avo XOs, but a much better, more complex taste--(am I using the right terminology here???). I've been sampling numerous brands and I seem to have settled on Davidoff, Avo, and Griffin's, which as I understand it are all made by the same company: Davidoff. Next stop: Zino.

Many thanks for the recommendations, gentlemen.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

if you like Davidoff, The Griffins, and Avo, then you're going to love Zino...FWIW, before you get into the platinum line, I'd recommend trying the Mouton Cadet (sort of the original Zino Platinum), that'll gve you an idea of what flavor profile they fall along...then I'd try the platinum sceptre series...those are some of my favorite smokes on the milder side of the spectrum, because they are mild but still pack a ton of flavor (kind of a tricky concept when it comes to cigars, but you'll know what I mean when you try them)My personal favs are the "Chubby" (perfecto), and the "Low Rider" (corona)...the Zino Platinum Crown series is other-worldly, but at about $40 a smoke, they would make for a pretty expensive daily habit...My personal favorite size is the "Stretch" which is a double corona-sized figurado (almost a diedama [sp?]), but I'd deffinately recommend picking up somehting called the Zino Platinum "crib" which is a sampler that contains one of every size in the Crown series, it should set you back all of a buck and a quarter or so, which for 4 sticks is a bit much, but it's deffinately worth trying...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Avo 77's were definately classic.....great smoke

I've been laying off cigars and pipes while I kick my cigarette habit since I have been using the patch but I plan on torching a lusitania or two when I'm off these things

I met Avo once at a NYC smoke shop (names escaping me but its on 56th and 7th) really nice guy 

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Do you mean De La Concha? It's on 6th between 56th and 57th.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

To the British smokers on this thread:

Does Dunhill still sell pipe tobacco and cigars in the UK? Here in the states I've only found their "Dunhill International" cigarettes in the British-style pack.


----------



## anonterm (May 2, 2005)

FWIW, I've always had great experiences with AVO cigars.


----------



## Keith Adams (Feb 19, 2005)

Gentlemen -

I can strongly recommend Richard @ TopCubans.com

I recently purchased 

Montecristo # 2
Montecristo # 4
Montecristo # 5
Cohiba Robusto
Cohiba Siglo VI
Partagas Serie D No. 4
H. Upmann Connaisseur No. 1

All Havana

I am enjoying them all except the Robustos which are a bit disappointing

All arrived in immaculate condition within approximately 4 days. 

As Geneva has no tobacco taxes the prices are excellent and often less than non Havana cigars available elsewhere.

It's a great resource for those in the U.S. and U.K. and I can not say enough about these guys. 



K.A. Adams


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Keith Adams_
> 
> I can strongly recommend Richard @ TopCubans.com


Yikes!!! $30 for shipping!?!?! For that I'll stick with my non-embargo cigars shipped from JR.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DaveInPhilly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a JR man myself.


----------



## Keith Adams (Feb 19, 2005)

I didn't think the shipping prohibitive but I ordered more than 50 sticks and therefore only paid $ 20.

There are plenty of great cigars in the world so perhaps the Cuban thing is a little over rated..... Yet TopCubans provides great service, quality and the opportunity to try some legendary marks at prices which are extremely reasonable considering that most of the non Havana brands I want to smoke are never in stock Stateside.

K.A. Adams


----------

